# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Been fishing a little bit and had lots of other stuff going on when not so its been a while since my last report. Tuna fishing has been good with quite a few big boys showing up and tons of monster blacks behind the shrimpers. I ran one overnighter about two weeks ago and it was a success as we ended up with four quality yf and a bunch of blackfin. Since then I had been fishing in close and have gotten several yf over 100 in the boat up to 175. The best thing about it is all fish were hooked within 10 feet of the boat. We have had our shot at some other fishies that got away too. Bring plenty of chum right now is all I can say as you will go through a ton feeding the blacks and bonitos waiting for the yf to show up.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Captain Eddie, are you a charter captain.....If so, how much does a yf trip run for. I have caught about every fish besides a yf...I have caught some small bf, but always wanted to get out to catch a yf.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I am and have been a full time captain for 11 years in venice. Trips run 1100 plus fuel for up to six guys.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I'm in one of the photos above. We fished with captain Eddie about 2 weeks ago and had a blast. We had one fish over 200lbs on for 1hr before he broke off. I'm attaching a photo of a girl that caught one that weighed 220lbs fishing the same shrimp boat we hooked ours on. They say she caught it herself. I don't know how? We had to take turns about every 15 min with the one we had on.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris, that girl just happens to be a fitness instructor and runs marathons for fun. Moe is one bad chick. She is not a stranger to a big fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish guys!

Technique is whats required when fighting a big fish, not size.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I was told she used to fish in a bakini untill someone complained.


----------

